# Rachmaninoff Cello Sonata



## chrismaninoff (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello Talk Classical,

I recently made a "scrolling video" to go along with my and my girlfriend's recording of the Rachmaninoff Cello Sonata (just the third movement for now). Curious if you have any tips about the format, or the playing: 




Thanks and happy listening!


----------

